# RecipeDB - AussieGal



## Gavo (16/7/09)

AussieGal  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Galena hops are actually Galaxy. Rice was pre-boiled with all boil water and starch added to mash. 90 min mash and 90 min boil. Smooth and well balanced light flavored beer.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2.3 kg BB Pale Malt    2.3 kg BB Ale Malt    0.2 kg BB Wheat Malt     0.55 kg Rice Solids       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      16 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 45mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Coopers - Cooper Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.061 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 19.7 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 5.99%   Colour 8 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 4 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Barley Belly (17/7/09)

> Rice was pre-boiled with all boil water and starch added to mash.



Can you explain this a little further please

Do you add the water from the boiled rice or the boiled rice itself?

Apologies for the rice newby question


----------



## Fourstar (17/7/09)

basically boil rice until it looks like rice pudding. Then add this direct to the infusion mash. The other option is to do a 20 min protien rest at the upper end (55deg~) then ramp it up to your standard mash temp. it will help enzyme activity convert the starches to fermentables.


Cheers!


----------



## Kleiny (17/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> basically boil rice until it looks like rice pudding. Then add this direct to the infusion mash. The other option is to do a 20 min protien rest at the upper end (55deg~) then ramp it up to your standard mash temp. it will help enzyme activity convert the starches to fermentables.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



The rice actually has to reach its gelatinisation temp 70 - 85C which is why it should be cooked first. This allows the granules to swell and then the a-amylase can do its job in the mash. With out actually cooking the rice first you wont be able to access all available starches.

Kleiny


----------



## Gavo (17/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> basically boil rice until it looks like rice pudding. Then add this direct to the infusion mash.



Thats about what was done. I used white rice.


Cheers
Gavo.


----------

